# Помогите оценить баян



## chinyaev (1 Сен 2013)

Подскажите пожалуйста, сколько может стоить такой инструмент?


----------



## боинист (2 Сен 2013)

как-то с пол-года назад я забрел к одному человечку...он баяны и гармошки продает бу есесссно. так вот у него я видел грандину (правда убитую в хлам) я на ней даже ничего не сумел сыграть..левая так сифонила... и вот такой баянчик как у вас на фотке у него был...я на нем поиграл...он мне откровенно не понравился...хоть и был в болеменском состоянии...у него очень слабый звук...и просил он за него 4 тыс.руб...не знаю мало или много...но он продавец...ему наверное виднее...к тому же у него там очень много инструментов было..видать давно занимается


----------



## spawellness (2 Сен 2013)

chinyaev! Написал в личку


----------

